# 660 ? That?s why? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Dice are silly things. They roll around and stop wherever they want with no rhyme or reason or accountability. AND WE LET THEM… The Mug will be up for bid until next Tuesday i think, and what dice are left are still on sale at rock-bottom proces. Shipping included. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

